# Sonixinema Scoring Tools



## Oliver (Nov 2, 2017)

Has anybody bought this collection?
https://www.sonixinema.com/hybridscoringcollectionstring

Seems like an interesting concept, but never have seen any discussion here about this product!

Any feedback?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 2, 2017)

I have all their other libraries which I really like and use on regular basis. From the demo and videos I think this one sounds great, love the textures


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 2, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have all their other libraries which I really like and use on regular basis. From the demo and videos I think this one sounds great, love the textures



Not much about it on youtube. But the demos are coming i think. One posted yesterday. Has really great sound. Really surprised. Waiting for a deep walkthrough...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 2, 2017)

Demo version ...so far.... meh. Will watch for other impressions.


----------



## LMTD92 (Nov 3, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Demo version ...so far.... meh. Will watch for other impressions.


The demo version is just a taster as it only has 1 velocity layer and a completely stripped down interface, the paid version is much better and has hundreds of great sounds!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 3, 2017)

LMTD92 said:


> The demo version is just a taster as it only has 1 velocity layer and a completely stripped down interface, the paid version is much better and has hundreds of great sounds!



Deep walkthrough please.........


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 3, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Deep walkthrough please.........



Man, just watched again the "short" walkthrough .....so good sound !!! Surprised..really !!!


----------



## LMTD92 (Nov 3, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Man, just watched again the "short" walkthrough .....so good sound !!! Surprised..really !!!


It's got some really unique stuff in there, a real change from the standard string library! An in depth walkthrough is coming soon...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 3, 2017)

LMTD92 said:


> It's got some really unique stuff in there, a real change from the standard string library! An in depth walkthrough is coming soon...



Great! Could not view any content from your site on YouTube short time ago.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 3, 2017)

LMTD92 said:


> It's got some really unique stuff in there, a real change from the standard string library! An in depth walkthrough is coming soon...



Yeah. Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 3, 2017)

I see on the youtube video it says that it's 19GB uncompressed. So what's the real life size on disk? I need to know if i have enough real estate left...


----------



## emasters (Nov 4, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I see on the youtube video it says that it's 19GB uncompressed. So what's the real life size on disk? I need to know if i have enough real estate left...



20.5 GB installed


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 4, 2017)

emasters said:


> 20.5 GB installed


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 4, 2017)

Personally struggling with this. As noted earlier, Demo has not been a help. Most recent videos are encouraging, but still not what is often provided as new 'walkthroughs' by established creators.
OTH, the comprehensive content, and attractive pricing, makes this of continuing interest.
Would enjoy critical comments/reviews from many capable Users here.

Ha! Frei:raum demos and reviews stagger me as well ....


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 4, 2017)

The price is indeed attractive. If it's not some "special intro price", then there's no rush. Let's wait and hear more extensive examples and walkthroughs.


----------



## LMTD92 (Nov 4, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Personally struggling with this. As noted earlier, Demo has not been a help. Most recent videos are encouraging, but still not what is often provided as new 'walkthroughs' by established creators.
> OTH, the comprehensive content, and attractive pricing, makes this of continuing interest.
> Would enjoy critical comments/reviews from many capable Users here.
> 
> Ha! Frei:raum demos and reviews stagger me as well ....



There will be an extensive walkthrough posted here tomorrow which should hopefully ease any of your doubts, thanks for your interest and patience


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 5, 2017)

LMTD92 said:


> There will be an extensive walkthrough posted here tomorrow which should hopefully ease any of your doubts, thanks for your interest and patience


Tomorrow is kind of here.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 5, 2017)

This adds nothing to my arsenal. I would not buy this product. 

Is it bad? No. Is it something I really want? Do I need it? Not at all.

Think about how this would fit into your toolkit. If this product doesn’t add something that is missing, I would not recommend it. 

There are just so many of these string libraries being created that really don’t bring anything new or exciting. I am working through my older string libraries, taking online tutorials, making tweaks and changes, and find that I have little need to buy anything new. 

If you don’t want to do any work or experimentation on the sounds you have, sure, buy this product. But if you have any creative ability besides just using presets, work with what you have to improve it. You will find that you already have undiscovered gems waiting to be mined!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

As requested, here are two more videos to give you an in depth look at Hybrid Scoring Collection: Strings!
We hope you enjoy, and if you have any further questions feel free to join in here or send us an email


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 5, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> This adds nothing to my arsenal. I would not buy this product.
> 
> Is it bad? No. Is it something I really want? Do I need it? Not at all.
> 
> ...


Wow - you are rough. Did you ever hear the term _if you don't have anything nice to say_... ?


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 6, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> The price is indeed attractive. If it's not some "special intro price", then there's no rush. Let's wait and hear more extensive examples and walkthroughs.



Thanks for your comment! This is the sale price, we won't be doing an intro sale on this library. Hope you enjoy the walkthroughs!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 6, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Wow - you are rough. Did you ever hear the term _if you don't have anything nice to say_... ?



I didn't say it was a worthless piece of dogshit.

I said "Is it bad? No. Is it something I really want? Do I need it? Not at all.", and a bunch of other stuff.

No need for the sensitive touch. Sonixinema isn't going to go bankrupt based off of my assessment.

It's just another string library. Woohoo....


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 6, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I didn't say it was a worthless piece of dogshit.
> 
> I said "Is it bad? No. Is it something I really want? Do I need it? Not at all.", and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying if i like it or not - but dude, it's not even "just another string library", since it also has guitars, basses, mandolin etc. It seems to me more like a scoring tool for very specific moments, and even trying to be an all rounder strings library.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I'm not saying if i like it or not - but dude, it's not even "just another string library", since it also has guitars, basses, mandolin etc. It seems to me more like a scoring tool for very specific moments, and even trying to be an all rounder strings library.




Nothing that someone couldn’t get from buying NI Komplete.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 7, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Nothing that someone couldn’t get from buying NI Komplete.



where do you have that in NI Komplete?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 7, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I didn't say it was a worthless piece of dogshit.
> 
> I said "Is it bad? No. Is it something I really want? Do I need it? Not at all.", and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> ...



Why do you have to comment on everything? If you don't want it or need it, why do you think we are interested in knowing that?


----------



## mouse (Nov 7, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Why do you have to comment on everything? If you don't want it or need it, why do you think we are interested in knowing that?



He's a troll. Look at his posting history - constantly resurrects 5 year old threads with two word comments like "great stuff" as well as posts ridiculous advice on random subjects in multiple threads


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 7, 2017)

From what I hear, given that there is a special intro price plus discount for existing customers and the great variety this library really worth a closer look. Sonixinema has released also some impressive demos on youtube which go into details on the different used presets and showing off their sounds.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 7, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> From what I hear, given that there is a special intro price ...


That's the thing. He confirmed that 75 euros aren't an intro price. It's the permanent price. Actually quite impressive for a library this size and variety. That aside - i listened to the long walkthru and got an ambivalent feeling. Need to hear more.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> That's the thing. He confirmed that 75 euros aren't an intro price. It's the permanent price. Actually quite impressive for a library this size and variety. That aside - i listened to the long walkthru and got an ambivalent feeling. Need to hear more.


I hope that I will be able to show soon more...


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> That's the thing. He confirmed that 75 euros aren't an intro price. It's the permanent price. Actually quite impressive for a library this size and variety. That aside - i listened to the long walkthru and got an ambivalent feeling. Need to hear more.


We are open to any suggestions  What sort of things would you like to hear? In our in depth walkthrough we cover about 100 out of the 300+ presets, however it's a good example of the range of sounds the library has to offer. The track analysis video has Thomas putting together a track which shows how the sounds can be used together to build a track. We also have the audio demos which are again examples of tracks created with only the library (apart from the percussion in the track Annihilation).


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 7, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I hope that I will be able to show soon more...



That will be most welcome. 
Showing my lack of confidence in personal abilities to judge, yet this is growing in interest each time thru the videos. Many options out there now, and Sonixinema seems to offer some cool new variations.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for introducing this company. I’m going to try out the free samples..


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> That will be most welcome.
> Showing my lack of confidence in personal abilities to judge, yet this is growing in interest each time thru the videos. Many options out there now, and Sonixinema seems to offer some cool new variations.


I download the complete library and played with the included instruments and patches.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 8, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I download the complete library and played with the included instruments and patches.



How does it stand apart from comparable libraries as you audition the full product?
My Demo download was not a good preview of what this can do ....


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 8, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> How does it standout apart from comparable libraries as you audition the full product?
> My Demo download was not a good preview of what this can do ....


I never looked at the reduced demo Kontakt version.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 12, 2017)

I am in the progress of reviewing Hybrid Scoring Collection: Strings

So far I have a really positive impression and love the included sound and tone of the instruments.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 12, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I am in the progress of reviewing Hybrid Scoring Collection: Strings
> 
> So far I have a really positive impression and love the included sound and tone of the instruments.



PLZ consider adding your personal 'context' with this review. What do you feel it compares closely with? What is similar and still stronger as you view them? So much seems positive with this Lib, but not yet comfortable with legitimate comps. 18GB content is notable at this cost, but does the quality measure up?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 13, 2017)

Sad to see so quiet. Really had high hopes for innovative aspects to get kudos. 
What are shortcomings so far ?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 13, 2017)

Just from viewing the video you can get a sense that it is mostly a hybrid fx library, with tones and eerie atmospheres that are often called for in modern films....

Edit: I now realise I was swayed by thorston’s video, since you can’t see which keys he’s hitting. But watch the walkthrough by Sonix and you’ll get a more complete picture. Many of the hybrid string sounds (strings folder) are great edgy errie string tones that are cold alone but mix well with other string libraries. The guitar patches can be found in other libraries (orangetree samples and Ilya Efimov for example) but the hybrid strings and string fx seem to be the jewels of this collection.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Just from viewing the video you can get a sense that it is mostly a hybrid fx library, with tones and eerie atmospheres that are often called for in modern films. The only issue for me is these sounds are often layered with high, mid, and low pitched sounds that cannot be separated (a low moan with a mid squeal and high jangly metal in one patch is an example). Usually in a film or tv mix I need separate control over those aspects (the director loves it but just wants the jangling metal out) so I have to build these separate elements myself.
> 
> Some engines come with the ability to output the sounds to separate outputs, which can work (SampleLogic's newer rhythm stuff is one example) but usually it's just as easy for me to piece it together with my own fx and reverb and make it unique. Which is becoming more important in what I do.
> 
> For those that cook food with just a little salt and pepper, this library could help them get through a scary or tense moment on screen, but as in the demos, it won't make the meal.



Even with minimal experience, you description conveys key info to sort this. Separation detail would have been missed. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sonixinema (Nov 15, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Just from viewing the video you can get a sense that it is mostly a hybrid fx library, with tones and eerie atmospheres that are often called for in modern films. The only issue for me is these sounds are often layered with high, mid, and low pitched sounds that cannot be separated (a low moan with a mid squeal and high jangly metal in one patch is an example). Usually in a film or tv mix I need separate control over those aspects (the director loves it but just wants the jangling metal out) so I have to build these separate elements myself.
> 
> Some engines come with the ability to output the sounds to separate outputs, which can work (SampleLogic's newer rhythm stuff is one example) but usually it's just as easy for me to piece it together with my own fx and reverb and make it unique. Which is becoming more important in what I do.
> 
> For those that cook food with just a little salt and pepper, this library could help them get through a scary or tense moment on screen, but as in the demos, it won't make the meal.



Thanks for your comment! With this library we wanted to provide an even balance between hybrid effects and playable instruments. All of the patches in the within the strings, guitars and basses folder are tuned and playable, and the FX instruments/Wooshes are generally predesigned effects. One thing to highlight is that even within the predesigned effects, all of the sounds came from the source material within this library. This means that if you would rather create your own effects with your external plugins, the original sounds are all available within the folders for you to tweak as you wish . Also, everything you hear within the audio demos are made entirely with this library (apart from the percussion in the first track) so it is entirely possible to create complete and full sounding tracks just with this!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 29, 2018)

Only now do I have a better sense of this library! Some really great patches in the walkthrough, especially hybrid strings in the string section. I haven’t heard anything like it elsewhere. Edgy, tonal, yet playable. Unique.

Any chance for another sale in the near future? Great stuff, Primal has also been a great library for me, congrats!!


----------



## Sonixinema (Jan 30, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Only now do I have a better sense of this library! Some really great patches in the walkthrough, especially hybrid strings in the string section. I haven’t heard anything like it elsewhere. Edgy, tonal, yet playable. Unique.
> 
> Any chance for another sale in the near future? Great stuff, Primal has also been a great library for me, congrats!!




Thanks for your kind words! For you and anyone else interested in picking up Hybrid Scoring Strings, keep your eyes peeled for a special treat from tomorrow onwards...


----------



## reutunes (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess this is what they were talking about...

Just spotted that Hybrid Scoring Strings from Sonixinema is now *60% off* at just *€32*. That's 300 presets and 18GB of orchestral textures and modern strings. Perfect for underscoring, atmospheric cues and textural writing. Grab it before the deal expires HERE


----------



## tav.one (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow! this really is a No-Brainer deal.
I've paid way more for way less (great) content.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jan 31, 2018)

yeah, I saw the deal in my inbox, will be downloading this later!


----------



## Henu (Jan 31, 2018)

With this price, it was really hard to resist. Especially as it offered me lots of sounds I've been lately craving for. Bought!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 31, 2018)

LMTD92 said:


> The demo version is just a taster as it only has 1 velocity layer and a completely stripped down interface, the paid version is much better and has hundreds of great sounds!



Though you'd think the point of a demo version would be to highlight great things about it, not merely be a stripped down version. It would seem to be better to have one full patch with all samples, rather than a bunch of stripped down ones. Not really able to evaluate it properly.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 31, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Wow - you are rough. Did you ever hear the term _if you don't have anything nice to say_... ?



He actually had some pretty good advice. One of the biggest issue I had early on was buying everything I could thinking I would need it. There's so much stuff collecting dust. He's simply saying to be wise and frugal. What's harsh or wrong about that? Maybe he's doing someone a favor?


----------



## Sosimple88 (Jan 31, 2018)

This looks interesting. Some user comments who got the deal would be welcome.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 31, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Though you'd think the point of a demo version would be to highlight great things about it, not merely be a stripped down version. It would seem to be better to have one full patch with all samples, rather than a bunch of stripped down ones. *Not really able to evaluate it properly.*



Same here. I want to hear it in some music.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 31, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> He actually had some pretty good advice. One of the biggest issue I had early on was buying everything I could thinking I would need it. There's so much stuff collecting dust. He's simply saying to be wise and frugal. What's harsh or wrong about that? Maybe he's doing someone a favor?



Too many touchy folks and there was a thread related to that behavior not too long ago. I often pay attention to the oohs and aahs on everything released. Stuff I bought during the holidays I haven't even auditioned some of it. Price and quality is not the issue here. I'm too much of a sucker for these Kontakt type libraries. For me they often collect dust and I don't have the discipline to make something with them because I probably bought another one of these libraries two weeks later. My acquisitions far exceed my production. Some time ago this would be a no brainer because that would the part of my body not being used and clicking BUY. This is one of those few deals on VST Buzz that isn't $99. We have 13 days to buy. I liked the guitars on this.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 31, 2018)

I've reached a point where more often than not I have a nagging feeling that I ought to regret not buying something. There's probably a program for that?

This sounds like there are some good patches that I could make use of, and at $37 it won't damage the budget, but I'll drag out the decision, like I always do. No winning that!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 31, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I've reached a point where more often than not I have a nagging feeling that I ought to regret not buying something. There's probably a program for that?
> 
> This sounds like there are some good patches that I could make use of, and at $37 it won't damage the budget, but I'll drag out the decision, like I always do. No winning that!


No kidding; some kind of 12-step programme, I suspect. But at that price, I took the plunge, and was pleasantly surprised. Lots of useful, growly, patches in there.


----------



## simmo75 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sonixinema said:


> Thanks for your kind words! For you and anyone else interested in picking up Hybrid Scoring Strings, keep your eyes peeled for a special treat from tomorrow onwards...


My eyes are peeled but I’m obviously in need of new specs...
What’s the special treat?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 31, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Too many touchy folks and there was a thread related to that behavior not too long ago. I often pay attention to the oohs and aahs on everything released. Stuff I bought during the holidays I haven't even auditioned some of it. Price and quality is not the issue here. I'm too much of a sucker for these Kontakt type libraries. For me they often collect dust and I don't have the discipline to make something with them because I probably bought another one of these libraries two weeks later. My acquisitions far exceed my production. Some time ago this would be a no brainer because that would the part of my body not being used and clicking BUY. This is one of those few deals on VST Buzz that isn't $99. We have 13 days to buy. I liked the guitars on this.



Good argument haha. I honestly haven't heard much of this library. Indeed, it's been a while since there has been a library not costing $99.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 1, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I've reached a point where more often than not I have a nagging feeling that I ought to regret not buying something. There's probably a program for that?
> 
> This sounds like there are some good patches that I could make use of, and at $37 it won't damage the budget, but I'll drag out the decision, like I always do. No winning that!



$37 is a lot for me and can be a toss up for adding another effect plugin. In January that was also a price for some VSL upgrades.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 2, 2018)

I got the library and really love its sounds! Will definitely be useful to layer on top of other stuff and to glue them all together. 

The only downside to me is that I really wish I would have a better control over the layers of each texture. Like instead of having 1 "merged" wav file onto which I apply effect, I would have prefered to have the layers (each individual wavs from the merged one) playing together, but with the possibility to control the amount/intensity of each layer at any point in time (similar to the Photosynthesis engine from Audio Imperia) by assigning its dynamic to a midi CC control. Right now when I play a patch, it starts very beautifully and often hunting, but then a second layer kicks in with more "rythmic" sounds on which I have 0 control, and often prevent me to use the patch, except for a very specific use. That layer is often so recognazible (as it standout like a recognizable FX) that it's hard to re-use it elsewhere. Since its looped, it's also repetitive at the same frequency/intensity in specific point in time. 

Having the ability to change the intensity of it, you could either skip it, or make it less upfront so you keep the core upfront instead. Just because of that, there's several presets I just can't use because the sounds of the additonal layers are so distinctive and no generic enough to fit a broader range of situations. 

I wish that @Sonixinema will eventually consider an update allowing greater control on those layers. Beause otherwise, it's a real jewel and a nicely done library. I played through several patches since I got it, with a constant smile on my face!


----------



## zeng (Feb 4, 2018)

Is this something like Heavyocity NOVO library?


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 4, 2018)

Downloading this now. The price was too good to pass on. I looked at the Heavyocity Novo library (which I do not have) to compare but they are a bit different in that there are guitars, mandolins, as well as string treatments and a simpler interface. The walkthrough posted above by KurtVanzo gives you a good idea of the content and intention. Very generous offering and an excellent library by Sonixinema!


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 4, 2018)

zeng said:


> Is this something like Heavyocity NOVO library?



Not really though the sounds are in a similar ballpark to Heavyocity's Intimate Textures for the orchestral-string articulations. In approach it's more like Audio Imperia's Mystic for the orchestral strings - a number of the patches are long notes with a flourish or two that make interesting textures. Unlike Mystic or Novo there's no built-in arpeggiator or step sequencer (in case that is an issue for you). You wouldn't use this for regular strings in the way you could use Novo for traditional section writing. But the patches make good inspiration for things you can overlay with regular strings or as playable textures in between more conventional sections.

Then there are the guitar, bass and mandolin patches and samples, which are for the most part more conventional but overlap more with something like Scoring Guitars (which I don't have so can't compare).


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> I got the library and really love its sounds! Will definitely be useful to layer on top of other stuff and to glue them all together.
> 
> The only downside to me is that I really wish I would have a better control over the layers of each texture. Like instead of having 1 "merged" wav file onto which I apply effect, I would have prefered to have the layers (each individual wavs from the merged one) playing together, but with the possibility to control the amount/intensity of each layer at any point in time (similar to the Photosynthesis engine from Audio Imperia) by assigning its dynamic to a midi CC control. Right now when I play a patch, it starts very beautifully and often hunting, but then a second layer kicks in with more "rythmic" sounds on which I have 0 control, and often prevent me to use the patch, except for a very specific use. That layer is often so recognazible (as it standout like a recognizable FX) that it's hard to re-use it elsewhere. Since its looped, it's also repetitive at the same frequency/intensity in specific point in time.
> 
> ...



Very interesting and causing me to have 2nd thoughts on purchasing. Do you mind sharing some specific patch names that exhibit this behavior so I can try to find them in their demo video? I was under the impression that once you turn off the effects in Kontakt the source audio would be basically unaffected. Now I understand if they captured performance elements that change over time, but are you referring to additional effects (like distortion or dealy, etc) baked into the actual audio files?

Also I wonder if its possible to create your own loop points that occur before these changes in the audio file take place. I'm not a kontakt expert, but in theory this should be possible, and maybe can be offered as an update?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 8, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Very interesting and causing me to have 2nd thoughts on purchasing. Do you mind sharing some specific patch names that exhibit this behavior so I can try to find them in their demo video? I was under the impression that once you turn off the effects in Kontakt the source audio would be basically unaffected. Now I understand if they captured performance elements that change over time, but are you referring to additional effects (like distortion or dealy, etc) baked into the actual audio files?
> 
> Also I wonder if its possible to create your own loop points that occur before these changes in the audio file take place. I'm not a kontakt expert, but in theory this should be possible, and maybe can be offered as an update?



Well, the wav itself is the performance as recorded, or in some cases I suspect a merge of 2 performances in one. That, you have no control over. Then, on top of that you add effects (Distortion, Low Pass, High Pass, Reverb, etc). Obviously, adding effects will change the sound of the performance, but not the performance itself. So the way the lib is built is that for each performance, you have several presets (original which is the vanilla performance without effects, and then few presets that have a different set of effects configured to run on top). What I was refering too is more obvious when you try to use this library as "evos" or something to add colors on long notes. If you play short/mid notes, the "looping" effect shouldn't be too apparent. I think that sometime, you end up with a very nice and inspiring preset, and then, when the "performance" with those crazy sounds from the recording kicks in, I just wish I would have had control over this so I can decide when those "sounds" kicks in, and at which level so I can moderate the performance without losing the effects of the preset itself, if you see what I mean. And that issue is more apparent in the FX category than the others, for obvious reasons. It's just that when you have a drone patch, it's nice to have some level of control of the evo, and not have it repeating exactly the same each time you play the note. 

For the price, you shouldn't second thought. It's really good and already used it in some tracks. It's just that to me, loops, especially those with specific performances, are easily recognizable over time. So would have been nice to have some level of control over this, as some other libraries (although much more expansive) seems to offer. I don't regret buying it. Not at all. Was more a wish for a future update or for an eventual V2.  Hope this answer the question?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2018)

You answered the question as well as can be without audio files as examples. Appreciated and hopeful the developer is listening.


----------



## Sonixinema (Feb 9, 2018)

We appreciate all of the feedback and already have plans to update the library along with future releases.
Many of the things that you have mentioned, i.e a layer mixer and more control over the performance are things that we have spoken about and may end up implementing in to the library if it is the best solution. As @Grizzlymv mentioned, the layering is generally only within the FX section where we created some designed sounds to compliment the instruments. All of the stringed instruments are playable and we aimed to capture new and interesting articulations, some of which we couldn't find available elsewhere. Where this library really shines is when it's used to add some life and texture to a track. We can assure you that it won't be on sale again at this price any time soon, so if you like the sound of it now is definitely the time to pick it up


----------

